# Shark Fishing San Luis Pass



## 101fishingman (Jul 27, 2009)

I have done a lot of shark fish on PINS. But I have never done any around Galveston. I'm gonna be stay at a beach house near San Luis Pass June 15-18. Any good spots in the surf near there to hook up with some sharks or anything else?


----------



## saltup83 (Jul 15, 2010)

i hear between SLP and Surfside is pretty good around beach entrance# 5 i believe. ive also fished galveston side towards J. Beach at entrance# 30 i think and have done real well their. Tight lines. post some pics.:cheers:


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Yea i would go to the beach across the bridge of SLP to Follets Island to get away from the crowds. SLP is usually packed during the weekends. You could even go on the beach NE of the pass. Go a couple hundred yards down bc the rip current is very strong near the pass. IF you dont mind the crowds and can get a good spot then SLP is good. But like i said, watch out for the rip current. The water moves fast through there.


----------



## seanu21 (Jul 25, 2007)

Agreed. My buddy did well at Halloween at SLP but he had the place to himself. Surfside of SLP is where we've had our best luck with the limited number of Sharks we've caught in the SLP area. Crowds at the Pass on a nice weekend make it hard to keep lines out. Boats don't care about your lines. 

Sean


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

seanu 21, If you do BTB shark fishing, alot of guys fish access 16 which is at 13st. They fish anywhere from 300 yards to a mile out. Most of them are on TkF-BTB. They post up when they are going.


----------

